

Show HN: I made Breaktap. A daily newsletter for the mobile startup community. - bmac27
http://www.breaktap.com

======
bmac27
You can have a look at the latest issue here: [http://us6.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=9f8345c9a9462d19984b8ca5...](http://us6.campaign-
archive1.com/?u=9f8345c9a9462d19984b8ca53&id=ff4d46c6f5&e=3f492344df)

I've been publishing for a little over a week and have gotten some quality
feedback so far but would love to hear from HN readers, particularly in terms
of the content curated: am I covering the most pertinent areas? Too many
articles? Too little? Is it something you'd be interested in subscribing to?
Any feedback to this end would be awesome.

